# A random error message...



## YZMSQ (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello, there:
There's one random strange error message that shows up when my box is on the process of shutdown:

```
in_scrubprefix: err=65, prefix delete failed
```
I allege this quirk as "random" 'cause it just shows on my screen at shutdown time sometimes, not always. And what's worse, after perusing the dmesg and my /var/log/messages, I cannot find this sort of information there, very odd to me.:\ Just wonder whether it's a ghost or E.T. message...:e


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 2, 2011)

It should be a problem while _deleting_ one of the network interfaces, so maybe you see it sometimes because you are using a wired instead of a wireless interface (or vice-versa). But I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 2, 2011)

I have only one wired interface integrated in my box. Well, is this message a serious problem or a sign of a broken NIC?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like an error removing IPv6 addresses from the interface at shutdown?  Or possibly in the routing table teardown?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2011)

It's in sys/netinet/in.c and appears to deal with route removal/cleanup:


```
/*
         * As no-one seem to have this prefix, we can remove the route.
         */
        error = rtinit(&(target->ia_ifa), (int)RTM_DELETE, rtinitflags(target));
        if (error == 0)
                target->ia_flags &= ~IFA_ROUTE;
        else
                log(LOG_INFO, "in_scrubprefix: err=%d, prefix delete failed\n", error);
        return (error);
}
```


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 3, 2011)

I would try to tear down the interface before shutting down the system to see if it could help solving the problem. Could it be a daemon trying to remain bound to the address?


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 4, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Sounds like an error removing IPv6 addresses from the interface at shutdown?  Or possibly in the routing table teardown?


I use IPv4 only, currently, and before my upgrading to 9.0, I've never encountered this sort of messages... Furthermore, pppoe is my way to access to the Internet, does this matter? :e


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 4, 2011)

In need of some patches?


----------

